# Fins 40g



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have not read anything about it on here yet but I have a spool of it that just came in today. It has a single strand of spectra core and eight smaller strands braided around it. It does not feel like braid, it feels like monofilament but has near zero stretch like braid but the kicker is the strength to diameter ratio. I bought a 150 yard spool of 45# that has the diameter of 6# mono which is what 20# braid compares to now but the actual breaking strength is around 61#. I am really curious to see how it performs and I think I will love it. I will post some real world reviews as I break it in. I got mine shipped to my door for $30 from Tackle Direct.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

You got my attention. Let us know how it does. The 25# is the size of 4# mono. If its as good as they say it would be perfect for the tiny spinning reels I use to fish deep holes in the winter. The strong currents would have almost no effect with that small of diameter.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Got mine yesterday as well and got it spooled up last night. I got the 25lbs (tested at 40+lbs breaking strength). It's real smooth. Now just waiting to put it to the test.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Hmmm,

Let me know what "yo" take on it is, after you use it a time or two.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

esc said:


> Got mine yesterday as well and got it spooled up last night. I got the 25lbs (tested at 40+lbs breaking strength). It's real smooth. Now just waiting to put it to the test.


I got the 45# because I don't want any smaller diameter line due to it digging in on my baitcasters. I could see using smaller diameter on a spinning reel though. 
I will be doing R&D next week and reporting back.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

RedXCross said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Let me know what "yo" take on it is, after you use it a time or two.


X2


----------



## swimmingpoolbob (Dec 15, 2012)

*I got the 45# because I don't want any smaller diameter line*

I agree about the diameter getting too small! I currently use 30# Wind Tamer because of the size. Love the action using the lighter smaller line but it doesn't cooperate as well (for me).This new smaller line would be great if it performs at least as good... it would be a game changer to say the least.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I got the 45# because I don't want any smaller diameter line due to it digging in on my baitcasters. I could see using smaller diameter on a spinning reel though.
> I will be doing R&D next week and reporting back.


Subscribed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just opened my package on the way home from work. It is very smooth, not slick like mono but makes Windtamer feel like logging chain.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

$30 for 150 yards? It's kinda expensive line.
But if it's as good as it sounds, I might give it a shot too.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Waiting for results - very interested to hear.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*nice!!!!*

Alright Smack after our texts and the research and now your posts! I gotta give it a whirl ..... It'll be on the new in the box baitcaster that's been sitting on the shelf too long!

We're all tackle ho's!
Speckcaster


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lexy1 said:


> $30 for 150 yards? It's kinda expensive line.
> But if it's as good as it sounds, I might give it a shot too.


$25.99 plus shipping! FINS XS is the same price. What is $5 to a fisherman? One bag of soft plastics, two gallons of gas, a Corky? I'm spooling up a fresh, mint condition super tuned Chronarch 100D7 with it and mounting it on a new Laguna Lt TX Wader 2 I built on Friday.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Lexy1 said:


> $30 for 150 yards? It's kinda expensive line.
> But if it's as good as it sounds, I might give it a shot too.


Sort of... but my braids have been lasting quite a long time and you can reverse them to use the un used portion... inexpensive compared to how often one needs to change something like mono. Compared to other braids... sure, just depends on how it performs and lasts. $40 isn't too bad for something that will last a year at full strength and cast father and allow use of lighter lures etc. etc. Sure some of us are on tight budgets and it's hard to front that sort of purchase but there are probably other ways we are wasting funds that could be reigned in to afford a better product.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Can anyone tell me why braid manufacturers compare the strength of a braid to a mono equivalent of the same diameter? I might be confusing the issue here and might not be understanding how it all fits together but its my understanding and would like some clarity - sure many of you understand this better than i do. My question is, are they using an industry standard mono to compare it to? I`m assuming they`re not, so how can that reference be accurate? So, Fins compares their 40lb braid diameter to 6lb mono - the 6lb reference is to that of the breaking strain of mono in the same diameter class - that referenced mono could have a different breaking strain depending on the manufacturer. ie, Suffix mono with diameter "x" can be in a different lb test class than mono from Berkley with the same diameter. How do they then simply reference the diameter of their braid to a general 6lb class mono equivalent?

When looking at braid i always reference breaking strain to diameter of the braid as it`ll influence your casting ability and sensitivity among other things. Thinner braid per breaking strain is always better for obvious reasons and hence the price difference when it comes to paying more for literally less.

I have been using Gator Braid for the past 5 years, the diameter in combination with breaking strain and smoothness of the braid has been the main reason Ive always gone back. Now that Fins is on par with what i have been using i`d definitely consider Fins going forward. Attached - 33lb has a diameter of 0.14mm


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just opened my package on the way home from work. It is very smooth, not slick like mono but makes Windtamer feel like logging chain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smack,

Thanks for the heads up. I ordered some as soon as I saw your post. Looking forward to giving it a try. If it is at least as good as XS I'm sure I'll like it.

Windtamer?!tuna! I've never used, but compared to XS every other braid I've used felt like logging chain. I wouldn't use a 4 strand braid again for anything.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

GeeTee said:


> Can anyone tell me why braid manufacturers compare the strength of a braid to a mono equivalent of the same diameter? I might be confusing the issue here and might not be understanding how it all fits together but its my understanding and would like some clarity - sure many of you understand this better than i do. My question is, are they using an industry standard mono to compare it to? I`m assuming they`re not, so how can that reference be accurate? So, Fins compares their 40lb braid diameter to 6lb mono - the 6lb reference is to that of the breaking strain of mono in the same diameter class - that referenced mono could have a different breaking strain depending on the manufacturer. ie, Suffix mono with diameter "x" can be in a different lb test class than mono from Berkley with the same diameter. How do they then simply reference the diameter of their braid to a general 6lb class mono equivalent?
> 
> When looking at braid i always reference breaking strain to diameter of the braid as it`ll influence your casting ability and sensitivity among other things. Thinner braid per breaking strain is always better for obvious reasons and hence the price difference when it comes to paying more for literally less.
> 
> I have been using Gator Braid for the past 5 years, the diameter in combination with breaking strain and smoothness of the braid has been the main reason Ive always gone back. Now that Fins is on par with what i have been using i`d definitely consider Fins going forward. Attached - 33lb has a diameter of 0.14mm


They are referencing to mono for the diameter of the line, not strength. If you are worried about the tolerances of 6lb mono between all of the manufactures the that seems like it's splitting hairs. It's for reference only.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

GeeTee said:


> Can anyone tell me why braid manufacturers compare the strength of a braid to a mono equivalent of the same diameter? I might be confusing the issue here and might not be understanding how it all fits together but its my understanding and would like some clarity - sure many of you understand this better than i do. My question is, are they using an industry standard mono to compare it to? I`m assuming they`re not, so how can that reference be accurate? So, Fins compares their 40lb braid diameter to 6lb mono - the 6lb reference is to that of the breaking strain of mono in the same diameter class - that referenced mono could have a different breaking strain depending on the manufacturer. ie, Suffix mono with diameter "x" can be in a different lb test class than mono from Berkley with the same diameter. How do they then simply reference the diameter of their braid to a general 6lb class mono equivalent?
> 
> When looking at braid i always reference breaking strain to diameter of the braid as it`ll influence your casting ability and sensitivity among other things. Thinner braid per breaking strain is always better for obvious reasons and hence the price difference when it comes to paying more for literally less.
> 
> I have been using Gator Braid for the past 5 years, the diameter in combination with breaking strain and smoothness of the braid has been the main reason Ive always gone back. Now that Fins is on par with what i have been using i`d definitely consider Fins going forward. Attached - 33lb has a diameter of 0.14mm


My assumption is to give you an idea of how much braid you can fit on the reel

Maybe?


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

JFolm said:


> They are referencing to mono for the diameter of the line, not strength. If you are worried about the tolerances of 6lb mono between all of the manufactures the that seems like it's splitting hairs. It's for reference only.


Splitting hairs maybe but, why then make use of a reference if its not accurate? Does anyone care that 45lb braid has the same diameter of 6lb mono? No they don't. I do however care that my 45lb Fins braid has the same diameter of Powerpro`s 30lb which means i`m getting thinner braid with a better breaking strain, the additional benefits speak for themselves.

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 - i would think that giving you a diameter specification would help you calculate the amount (in yards) of line/braid you could fit on a reel.

Now that you mention it, i see the same reference to breaking strain rather than diameter when determining capacity on fishing reels. Look at this;

*Shimano Stella STL 5000 SWB XG Reel
**Line Capacity - Mono: 240 yds./10 lb., 195 yds./12 lb., 165 yds./14 lb. 
Line Capacity - Braid: 245 yds./20 lb., 225 yds./30 lb., 175 yds./40 lb*

We have just proven that Fins is alot thinner than most braids which means i`m going to be able to put alot more braid on my reel than before - perhaps this doesnt matter when you`re using 150yrds of 30lb and tolerances are so small but, what happens when you`re loading 1000yards of braid on your electric reel now all of a sudden because of the diameter decrease you don't have to purchase as much braid to fill the reel as before?

Anycase - we`re digressing here and rudely messing with the OP post about the new braid he`s so excited to use.

Tight Lines!!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

GeeTee said:


> Can anyone tell me why braid manufacturers compare the strength of a braid to a mono equivalent of the same diameter? I might be confusing the issue here and might not be understanding how it all fits together but its my understanding and would like some clarity - sure many of you understand this better than i do. My question is, are they using an industry standard mono to compare it to? I`m assuming they`re not, so how can that reference be accurate? So, Fins compares their 40lb braid diameter to 6lb mono - the 6lb reference is to that of the breaking strain of mono in the same diameter class - that referenced mono could have a different breaking strain depending on the manufacturer. ie, Suffix mono with diameter "x" can be in a different lb test class than mono from Berkley with the same diameter. How do they then simply reference the diameter of their braid to a general 6lb class mono equivalent?
> 
> When looking at braid i always reference breaking strain to diameter of the braid as it`ll influence your casting ability and sensitivity among other things. Thinner braid per breaking strain is always better for obvious reasons and hence the price difference when it comes to paying more for literally less.
> 
> I have been using Gator Braid for the past 5 years, the diameter in combination with breaking strain and smoothness of the braid has been the main reason Ive always gone back. Now that Fins is on par with what i have been using i`d definitely consider Fins going forward. Attached - 33lb has a diameter of 0.14mm


it is compared to mono because when braid first came out folks needed some type of way to compare it to what they knew at the time, mono, and it stuck ever since. When it was first on the market most of them even labeled it 20/6, 30/8, etc.

One cool thing that Fins is doing is adding ALL the info to the label. Stated strength, actual breaking weight, diameter, mono comparison, etc. Go on their website and take a look. I like the idea.

Many reel makers are getting better about stating braid as well as mono capacities and that helps out a bunch too.

Just keep in mind, it wasn't that long ago and braid was a very small segment of the line market and there are still a great many people who have not changed over or even tried braid.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

GeeTee said:


> Splitting hairs maybe but, why then make use of a reference if its not accurate? Does anyone care that 45lb braid has the same diameter of 6lb mono? No they don't. I do however care that my 45lb Fins braid has the same diameter of Powerpro`s 30lb which means i`m getting thinner braid with a better breaking strain, the additional benefits speak for themselves.
> 
> Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 - i would think that giving you a diameter specification would help you calculate the amount (in yards) of line/braid you could fit on a reel.
> 
> ...


I kind of see what you're saying. The thing is, they clearly state the od on the package. (.009")

Anyways,

I'm excited to try this line out!


----------



## jda004 (Dec 4, 2007)

GeeTee said:


> Splitting hairs maybe but, why then make use of a reference if its not accurate? Does anyone care that 45lb braid has the same diameter of 6lb mono? No they don't. I do however care that my 45lb Fins braid has the same diameter of Powerpro`s 30lb which means i`m getting thinner braid with a better breaking strain, the additional benefits speak for themselves.
> 
> Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 - i would think that giving you a diameter specification would help you calculate the amount (in yards) of line/braid you could fit on a reel.
> 
> ...


I don't understand the last paragraph. If you decrease the diameter of the line wouldn't that mean you would have to put more line on the reel?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

troutsupport said:


> Sort of... but my braids have been lasting quite a long time and you can reverse them to use the un used portion... inexpensive compared to how often one needs to change something like mono. Compared to other braids... sure, just depends on how it performs and lasts. $40 isn't too bad for something that will last a year at full strength and cast father and allow use of lighter lures etc. etc. Sure some of us are on tight budgets and it's hard to front that sort of purchase but there are probably other ways we are wasting funds that could be reigned in to afford a better product.


Awesome green sent reverse it,I learn something everyday on here.
Why in the heck is most popular braids are not on the shelf my wife see's what we order on line my hard earned green cannot be used on line smh.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Bubbas Kenner. Anytime my friend. 

I was trying to order the 8lb diameter yesterday so that Mac and I could compare notes on the 6 dis vs the 8. From that site they would have to backorder it. Anyone know of another site carrying it. Tackle Warehouse isn't yet. 

Why 8... i'm sure some of you will ask.. because it digs in less than 6 typically for bait casters when you backlash.. Yes, I still backlash because I try to throw it a mile. I like to take a break during the airtime ;-) Sometimes I backlash LOL.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

troutsupport said:


> Thanks Bubbas Kenner. Anytime my friend.
> 
> I was trying to order the 8lb diameter yesterday so that Mac and I could compare notes on the 6 dis vs the 8. From that site they would have to backorder it. Anyone know of another site carrying it. Tackle Warehouse isn't yet.
> 
> Why 8... i'm sure some of you will ask.. because it digs in less than 6 typically for bait casters when you backlash.. Yes, I still backlash because I try to throw it a mile. I like to take a break during the airtime ;-) Sometimes I backlash LOL.


Shoot I throw 12lb diameter. Casts a mile and is easy to pick out a backlash.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

troutsupport said:


> Thanks Bubbas Kenner. Anytime my friend.
> 
> I was trying to order the 8lb diameter yesterday so that Mac and I could compare notes on the 6 dis vs the 8. From that site they would have to backorder it. Anyone know of another site carrying it. Tackle Warehouse isn't yet.
> 
> Why 8... i'm sure some of you will ask.. because it digs in less than 6 typically for bait casters when you backlash.. Yes, I still backlash because I try to throw it a mile. I like to take a break during the airtime ;-) Sometimes I backlash LOL.


when i bass fished I used to hear if you aren't hung youre not casting close enough.

If your not backlashing youre not slinging it hard enough!!!

I like my windtamer hope yall report back good results I'm hoping its durable and casts well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Easy, don't backlash!!!
Never had a problem with 20# braid digging in. Gotta spool it tight! I like to let a YFT run all my line off and reel it up real tight. 
If I'm paying $20-30 for a spool of braid I want to use it all...my reels hold exactly 150 yards of 6# mono diameter braid so I buy that and fill my reels. I'd hate to buy a 150 yard spool of 8-10# diameter braid and throw 1/4 of it away because it won't fit on my reel.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

troutsupport said:


> Thanks Bubbas Kenner. Anytime my friend.
> 
> I was trying to order the 8lb diameter yesterday so that Mac and I could compare notes on the 6 dis vs the 8. From that site they would have to backorder it. Anyone know of another site carrying it. Tackle Warehouse isn't yet.
> 
> Why 8... i'm sure some of you will ask.. because it digs in less than 6 typically for bait casters when you backlash.. Yes, I still backlash because I try to throw it a mile. I like to take a break during the airtime ;-) Sometimes I backlash LOL.


I ordered mine from http://www.tackledirect.com/ I'm not sure what size you are ordering, but I ordered the 300 yard 45# spool and it should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Totally Tuna said:


> I ordered mine from http://www.tackledirect.com/ I'm not sure what size you are ordering, but I ordered the 300 yard 45# spool and it should be here tomorrow.


Based on your handle and avatar, I think that you will be using it the same way that I want to try it. TUNA!

This stuff will allow me to use a smaller reel on the center trolled "far back" rod for Blackfin Tuna in the Florida Keys. The center flat line is typically around 150 yards back. That forced using a larger, clunky reel in the past. It looks like a cool color for blue water fishing as well!

Thanks for the "heads up" Mac.

Zephyr Cove.... Here I come!


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

troutsupport said:


> Thanks Bubbas Kenner. Anytime my friend.
> 
> I was trying to order the 8lb diameter yesterday so that Mac and I could compare notes on the 6 dis vs the 8. From that site they would have to backorder it. Anyone know of another site carrying it. Tackle Warehouse isn't yet.
> 
> Why 8... i'm sure some of you will ask.. because it digs in less than 6 typically for bait casters when you backlash.. Yes, I still backlash because I try to throw it a mile. I like to take a break during the airtime ;-) Sometimes I backlash LOL.


I'm sure you mean a little 'professional overrun', not a backlash :walkingsm


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

JKD said:


> I'm sure you mean a little 'professional overrun', not a backlash :walkingsm


That's it brotha... usually a couple of pics and a pull and it's out.

Mac, you're a better caster than I am brotha!

t


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> That's it brotha... usually a couple of pics and a pull and it's out.
> 
> Mac, you're a better caster than I am brotha!
> 
> t


I backlash when I try to cast too hard or now and then if I'm casting into the wind. We all do it! I just like to take advantage of smaller diameter line to reduce wind from bagging the line and I can get more line on my spool for those rare YFT encounters.


----------



## Rockclimber (Oct 1, 2012)

Fins used to sell direct from their website- try ordering direct with them instead of Tackle Direct.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I noticed that they are giving the real break strength without a knot.

Many lines have certain knots that they preform better with. If any of you guys find a report on how the 40g preforms with various knots, please post it up. It would be good to know the different real world break strengths. It sure looks like it will be an awesome line.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Just ordered a couple of 150 yrd spools of the #45 from the Fins website. Looking forward to trying it out. If it's as good as Fins says it should be the cat's arse.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I got one of each, the 6lb dia and the 8lb...


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Just bought 300 yards of the 8lb diameter to spool up two of my reels. Thanks for tips guys.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> My assumption is to give you an idea of how much braid you can fit on the reel
> 
> Maybe?


Bc most reels list the line capacity in mono diameter so if you put two and two together you can see how much line you can fit on your reel with braid of similar diameter


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> Bc most reels list the line capacity in mono diameter so if you put two and two together you can see how much line you can fit on your reel with braid of similar diameter


Meant to quote the original question not your post sorry aggie


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Ill probally try out the 85# 12# diameter on a surf rod outta cut through surf seaweed like Obi-Wan Kenobi's light Saber. Been using momoi diamond and tufline xp both are great lines for surfrod/sharking.


----------



## Tomahawg (Aug 5, 2015)

Whats the best color for our mid-coast waters?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Tomahawg said:


> Whats the best color for our mid-coast waters?


I have used every color out there and have not noticed a difference. I use a mono leader though.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll be watching this thread. I have tried most popular braids and haven't found 1 that I like. I use top grade rods and reels so they're not the issue. I don't like the overruns, backlashes that I get with braid vs. mono. I'm a Pline believer and I've always heard braid was better but the only time I find it better is when jigging slabs or using live bait for stripers then only because of the break strength.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

bowmansdad said:


> I'll be watching this thread. I have tried most popular braids and haven't found 1 that I like. I use top grade rods and reels so they're not the issue. I don't like the overruns, backlashes that I get with braid vs. mono. I'm a Pline believer and I've always heard braid was better but the only time I find it better is when jigging slabs or using live bait for stripers then only because of the break strength.


I will report this evening. About to sight cast some reds and chunk tops this evening. 
I don't have problems with backlashes any more than when I used mono. If you use a baitcaster you WILL backlash no matter how often you fish. I don't know why people have so much trouble with braid, it is very easy to use.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Couldn't stand it, I ordered some, I am gonna put it to use asap, the Reds have been putting a show on and they will be judge and jury!


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I don't know why people have so much trouble with braid, it is very easy to use.


I think it's because it is not spooled properly.

Pro tip: Get a pick from your dentist, blunt the end, and use it to get backlash knots out of braid.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have used every color out there and have not noticed a difference. I use a mono leader though.


Ditto this.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

irbjd said:


> I think it's because it is not spooled properly.
> 
> Pro tip: Get a pick from your dentist, blunt the end, and use it to get backlash knots out of braid.


Never needed a pick. A backlash that bad happens when you start backlashing and just look at it until it stops...you gotta thumb it before it gets out of control! Just a bunch of loops, no reason for it to knot up.

I fished it for three hours today and I really like it so far. The diameter must be a little larger than it states because I had to spool it super tight and it still takes up more space on the spool than the other 150 yard spools of braid that are supposedly equivalent to 6# mono diameter. 
I was not expecting it to be louder rubbing on the guides but it is definitely not as quiet as the other 8 strand braids and comparing them side by side you can see why. The other 8 strand braids have longer braids and the FINS 40G has much tighter braid so they are contacting the guides more sideways than the 8 strands we are used to. Still not as loud as regular PowerPro or Windtamer 4 strand braids which is a plus. 
I really like the way it casts, does not have the waxy coating and and generally how it feels casting and retrieving. It is very round and seems to not bag so much when casting and retrieving sideways to the wind. The other braids are much flatter in comparison.
I will keep updating on how it handles after it gets "broken in" and over the next few months of use and hope others will as well.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I hear ya on the spooling super-tight, but what happens w/ that,when your first cast w/ a big top is almost to the knot? That's an exaggeration, but my point is, most of the spool isn't that tight after the first cast. I don't use braid on my BCast, just wondering...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Goags said:


> I hear ya on the spooling super-tight, but what happens w/ that,when your first cast w/ a big top is almost to the knot? That's an exaggeration, but my point is, most of the spool isn't that tight after the first cast. I don't use braid on my BCast, just wondering...


It didn't cause any problems, just a little more line than I care for on the spool. I usually like it about 1/16" from the lip of the spool, this braid is about flush but after tying braid to mono transition knots a few hundred times it will get right. With the entire spool diameter being that big it just gives you a higher retrieval rate per handle turn. 
If it becomes a problem I may trim off a few wraps and use it for sewing buttons on dress shirts, hunting jeans etc...extra braid can be used for lots of things instead of trashing that high dollar stuff!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Caught fish for eight hours straight today and I like it more and more. No conplaints whatsoever. Not even a single backlash today so I'm not sure how it fairs in the backlash knot department.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

So you recommend it? I will probably try it next, but I have some braid to last another year or so....who knows what may be out by then though.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Flounder Face said:


> So you recommend it? I will probably try it next, but I have some braid to last another year or so....who knows what may be out by then though.


I love it so far but time will tell. Don't burn me at the stake if you buy it and don't like it. If you don't like it I will take it off yohr hands for $20 for an uncut full spool...45#


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I've never heard of "breaking in" braid, may be my problem. How much backing do I need to put 1/2 a spool on a Curado 200, ballpark?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

bowmansdad said:


> I've never heard of "breaking in" braid, may be my problem. How much backing do I need to put 1/2 a spool on a Curado 200, ballpark?


Yessir, there is a break in period where the braid loses the waxy feel and gets more supple. 
Not sure about how much backing for that reel.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yessir, there is a break in period where the braid loses the waxy feel and gets more supple.
> Not sure about how much backing for that reel.


Spot on Mac.

BowmansDad - This is true, braid cast and performs much better after any coatings where off and it softens up a little. It's minor... my rule of thumb is don't spool on fresh braid the night before a tournament unless you really have to. Try to get in a couple fishing trips before any tournaments. If you're just fishing though, don't worry about it, it'll break in pretty quick.

I'm excited about trying this one out..mine shipped monday.

t

PS... where's the matches ;-)


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Geez Smack you need to send Fins this awesome thread you just sold for them many yards of Fins40g.Its easy to spread the truth on a product that is proven.I cannot keep up with braid I'm still using (trying) suffix832,PP,PP slick8,Fins windtamer,just got my hands on fins XS thank y'all Hookspit.I can't say I have a preference just yet.Im like that bull on top of the hill I love them all.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I've been running Suffix braid for years and I love it. I've got 3 reels being supertuned, so I may be giving this a shot when I get them back.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the help understanding braid. I've got a supertuned Curado that I'll try it on.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

bowmansdad said:


> Thanks for all the help understanding braid. I've got a supertuned Curado that I'll try it on.


Yessir! It is a huge myth that braid causes backlashes but it is just not at all true. In the event that you do get a backlash I promise you it is easier to get out of braid than mono. Once backlashed, mono kinks up, knots up easier and once that happens the integrity is compromised and then you run the risk of breaking off a fish. Braid can be kinked and loop knots pulled out and is pretty much impervious to it and you will never know it happened after you get it straightened out. Knots are easy with braid. Braid to swivel or lure=palomar knot. Braid to Mono or flourocarbon leader= crazy alberto, FG or Uni-to-uni are the three favorites. Spool it tight and use a swivel if you fish a spoon or anything that spins to eliminate line twist before it happens. You will love it if you learn to use it and give it a shot, you will hate it if you use incorrect knots and methods to tame it's properties.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

One thing with braid is that it doesn't stretch. I used to use rods with more backbone and I've been sizing down to lighter actions. It doesn't really matter much on reds, flounder and average trout, but if you get a large trout up close to you it is easier to pull the hooks with braid.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Mac..... Any additional thoughts on the diameter of the 45# now that you have used it for a while? Is there any chance that the diameter might actually be less than others, and that they just gave you extra line on the spool? Good knot strength? How does it's smoothness compare to 8 strands? The diameter and smoothness could be a big deal in certain applications. Example: Diameter and smoothness affect water resistance (therefore depth) on trolling lines offshore. Would appreciate getting your thinking on this. 

You sold me on trying for casting reels... now also thinking about offshore this winter.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Dick Hanks said:


> Mac..... Any additional thoughts on the diameter of the 45# now that you have used it for a while? Is there any chance that the diameter might actually be less than others, and that they just gave you extra line on the spool? Good knot strength? How does it's smoothness compare to 8 strands? The diameter and smoothness could be a big deal in certain applications. Example: Diameter and smoothness affect water resistance (therefore depth) on trolling lines offshore. Would appreciate getting your thinking on this.
> 
> You sold me on trying for casting reels... now also thinking about offshore this winter.


Post #49 answers a few of these questions. 
Knot strength seems as strong as 20# regular braid, it never broke and actually seems like it does not slip as much due to the outer tighter braids. As far as diameter, you can definitely fit more on a spool per comparable diameter. I think you will love it. It's worth a shot in my opinion. SO FAR.


----------



## hystyk1921 (Sep 19, 2015)

what was everyones opinion about fins 40g? i use cortland master braid here in nj for plugs and chunking for striper. braid here needs to be abraison resistance due to rocks and structure. that is why pp is popular. but i hate that stuff. charkbait has cortland master braid $99 for 1200 yards. i am not pro staff for cortland...just love the stuff


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Post #49 answers a few of these questions.
> Knot strength seems as strong as 20# regular braid, it never broke and actually seems like it does not slip as much due to the outer tighter braids. As far as diameter, you can definitely fit more on a spool per comparable diameter. I think you will love it. It's worth a shot in my opinion. SO FAR.


Mac,
45# Fins 40G braid with knot strength equivalent to other 20# braid? It does not sound good here ...
Do U know how many strands Fins 40G has?
Have U tested the break strength to see if it actually breaks at 45# pull?
I'm tempting but I'm not quite sold since I've been very happy with Sufix832 and still have a bunch of spools (bought them on sale at $9.99/each. Lol)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lexy1 said:


> Mac,
> 45# Fins 40G braid with knot strength equivalent to other 20# braid? It does not sound good here ...
> Do U know how many strands Fins 40G has?
> Have U tested the break strength to see if it actually breaks at 45# pull?
> I'm tempting but I'm not quite sold since I've been very happy with Sufix832 and still have a bunch of spools (bought them on sale at $9.99/each. Lol)


It hasn't broken yet


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

*hype*

This may be because I bought the 20lb (45lbs rated) but I am not impressed. Its already been tossed in the trash.

Out of the box it looked great, felt great, casted great BUT....

As soon as there is any type of wear/fraying, the line is completely compromised. I think this is due to the two-part construction of the line. The braid broke (twice) just above my connection knot to a mono leader. I guess this was due to wear being reeled and casted through the guides (using a crazy alberto with 20lb mono).

Another time, while reeling in a decent trout the outer layer of the braid came undone and bunched up on itself for probably the last 30ft of the line.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

esc said:


> This may be because I bought the 20lb (45lbs rated) but I am not impressed. Its already been tossed in the trash.
> 
> Out of the box it looked great, felt great, casted great BUT....
> 
> ...


Yikes. I spooled a Concept C with the 65lb test version, had a 25lb test fluoro leader tied with a crazy alberto, and fished for 4 hours last sunday with no issues at all. I'd call FINS if that happened to me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

esc said:


> This may be because I bought the 20lb (45lbs rated) but I am not impressed. Its already been tossed in the trash.
> 
> Out of the box it looked great, felt great, casted great BUT....
> 
> ...


Sounds like operator error. I have fished it hard for several trips already and it has performed flawlessly.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sounds like operator error. I have fished it hard for several trips already and it has performed flawlessly.


That's one hell of an assumption. 
How did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

esc said:


> That's one hell of an assumption.
> How did you come to this conclusion?


You should have mailed it to me instead of tossing it. I would have paid you $20 plus shipping and put it on my D7.
I like how you titled your reply "hype".


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

223AI said:


> Yikes. I spooled a Concept C with the 65lb test version, had a 25lb test fluoro leader tied with a crazy alberto, and fished for 4 hours last sunday with no issues at all. I'd call FINS if that happened to me.


They'll tell you to spool it tight and wet your knots before you cinch them down.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You should have mailed it to me instead of tossing it. I would have paid you $20 plus shipping and put it on my D7.
> I like how you titled your reply "hype".


I liked my title too.


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

So it sounds like one guy likes the braid and one get doesn't like the braid....that makes it a 50/50 product right, that is unless someone's opinion far outweighs the other.

I think I'll stick to my Super Slick 8.


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sounds like operator error. I have fished it hard for several trips already and it has performed flawlessly.


Here is what you know. You like the braid, the other guy doesn't.

Out of all the things that could have caused the braid to fail (cracked ceramics, Bill Dance hook sets, moist air, split level wind, flawed product ) what made you think it's operator error?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ctt17 said:


> Here is what you know. You like the braid, the other guy doesn't.
> 
> Out of all the things that could have caused the braid to fail (cracked ceramics, Bill Dance hook sets, moist air, split level wind, flawed product ) what made you think it's operator error?


I will continue the review and let people do the same. I am eager to read some others experiences and see how we all like or dislike it. 
I guess the title of his reply "hype" makes it sound like he thinks it is trash but his photo and description of his problems sounds more like operator error. That is my opinion. 
Since braid has been around lots people have been posting things like this usually blaming the product when lots of times it is just lack of using proper knots, spooling techniques, maintenance etc. Same goes for lots of things like reels and rods. 99% of the time a broken rod or corroded reel is lack of maintenance and/or mishandling. Yes, these could possibly be defective products but I'm not buying most of these claims. Nothing against esc, it is just my opinion.
I wish he would have taken me up on my offer to buy it from him before he trashed it and see for my self if it was defective.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

You just assumed I didn't check my guide inserts. 
You just assumed I didn't spool it tight. 
You just assumed I didn't tie my knots properly. 
You're just assuming. 

I wouldn't have posted this lengthy review if it was my fault. I've been fishing braid for over 10 yrs and have never had any problems with fins windtamer. Fins xS, super slick... Etc. 

I like the fins products, I just think this two part braid may have a problem. 

Thanks for playing.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

I sure like my berkley 12lb big game. I tried switching to Fins for a while and it is definitely a good product but I just found myself back to my old faithful.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Lexy1 said:


> Mac,
> 45# Fins 40G braid with knot strength equivalent to other 20# braid? It does not sound good here ...
> Do U know how many strands Fins 40G has?
> Have U tested the break strength to see if it actually breaks at 45# pull?
> I'm tempting but I'm not quite sold since I've been very happy with Sufix832 and still have a bunch of spools (bought them on sale at $9.99/each. Lol)


It is a 9 strand braid. It is made by braiding 8 thinner strands around one thicker center strand.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Lexy1 said:


> ...I've been very happy with Sufix832 and still have a bunch of spools (bought them on sale at $9.99/each. Lol)


Ok, I'll bite. Where and when, and did they have some spools of 30# left for me?:walkingsm


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Ok so with the following:

25 lb test has a diameter of 4lb mono

45 lb test has a diameter of 6lb mono

Is there any disadvantage of using the 45lb test? I'll be buying a 300 yard spool to string 2 old cu200 and understand that I'll not be able to fill the reels to the brim, but I should be able to get a lot of fishing out of 150yards.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

It looks like the old greenies hold 150 yards of 12lb test

So presumably each reel will hold dang near 300 yards of 40g


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> It looks like the old greenies hold 150 yards of 12lb test
> 
> So presumably each reel will hold dang near 300 yards of 40g


Lay down a 75 yd base of your favorite mono and top it with the braid


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Well I ordered 300 yards of 45lb chartreuse 

I'm pretty excited


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

300 yard 45lb is back orderd in case anybody is interested


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

After 4 trips the first 30 feet of line that gets the most punishment started to get the fuzzy look and I sent FINS an email and got a call this morning from the customer service guy. He told me thanks for the feedback and he asked if I would give a new spool a shot since they have sold over 600 spools of 45# and three people have claimed it got worn very quickly as well. He asked what other braid I used before and told him FINS XS 20# and he asked for my address and sent me a spool of each for my troubles. 
This goes to show if you have problems with any product, especially something new to the market, don't hesitate to contact the company and give them some feedback. He said they can't improve on a product without feedback from people that use it. Fussing about it online and throwing it in the trash just gets you no where and you are out the money you spent on it. I will definitely continue doing business with FINS just because I got a phone call from a guy in the USA that speaks English and the customer service is just phenomenal compared to some others I have dealt with.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

*hype x2*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> After 4 trips the first 30 feet of line that gets the most punishment started to get the fuzzy look and I sent FINS an email and got a call this morning from the customer service guy. He told me thanks for the feedback and he asked if I would give a new spool a shot since they have sold over 600 spools of 45# and three people have claimed it got worn very quickly as well. He asked what other braid I used before and told him FINS XS 20# and he asked for my address and sent me a spool of each for my troubles.
> This goes to show if you have problems with any product, especially something new to the market, don't hesitate to contact the company and give them some feedback. He said they can't improve on a product without feedback from people that use it. Fussing about it online and throwing it in the trash just gets you no where and you are out the money you spent on it. I will definitely continue doing business with FINS just because I got a phone call from a guy in the USA that speaks English and the customer service is just phenomenal compared to some others I have dealt with.


Sounds like operator error....


----------



## Wya05 (Dec 9, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> After 4 trips the first 30 feet of line that gets the most punishment started to get the fuzzy look and I sent FINS an email and got a call this morning from the customer service guy. He told me thanks for the feedback and he asked if I would give a new spool a shot since they have sold over 600 spools of 45# and three people have claimed it got worn very quickly as well. He asked what other braid I used before and told him FINS XS 20# and he asked for my address and sent me a spool of each for my troubles.
> This goes to show if you have problems with any product, especially something new to the market, don't hesitate to contact the company and give them some feedback. He said they can't improve on a product without feedback from people that use it. Fussing about it online and throwing it in the trash just gets you no where and you are out the money you spent on it. I will definitely continue doing business with FINS just because I got a phone call from a guy in the USA that speaks English and the customer service is just phenomenal compared to some others I have dealt with.


Definitely operator error. I have fished it hard for several trips already and it has performed flawlessly.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I didn't title my reply "Hype" or throw it in the trash. I am still using it and catching fish on it ladies! You two must be kinfolk. Don't come on my review thread and cause trouble. 
And since then I fished it two more trips and it has performed flawlessly. The micro-fine fuzzies don't keep me from catching fish. Is your replacement spool in the mail yet? Did you check your guide inserts for cracks?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I didn't title my reply "Hype" or throw it in the trash. I am still using it and catching fish on it ladies! You two must be kinfolk. Don't come on my review thread and cause trouble.
> And since then I fished it two more trips and it has performed flawlessly. The micro-fine fuzzies don't keep me from catching fish. Is your replacement spool in the mail yet? Did you check your guide inserts for cracks?


I appreciate the info and reviews from you. Some people just gonna hate, just to be hating. Amazing that someone with 2 posts, that evidently hasn't kept up with this site for any amount of time is going to come on and criticize. Not saying you have to have a lot of time here to provide good info, but to come out of nowhere and be so obnoxious is not 2Cool.


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I didn't title my reply "Hype" or throw it in the trash. I am still using it and catching fish on it ladies! You two must be kinfolk. Don't come on my review thread and cause trouble.
> And since then I fished it two more trips and it has performed flawlessly. The micro-fine fuzzies don't keep me from catching fish. Is your replacement spool in the mail yet? Did you check your guide inserts for cracks?


Since the "fuzzies" were probably operator error, you could have sent me your failed braid and I would have tested it on my rig, since I am an experience operator. I would have paid for shipping too.

So at the end of the day, if you were rigging up for a trophy trout trip and you needed new braid, would you rig up with 40g?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ctt17 said:


> Since the "fuzzies" were probably operator error, you could have sent me your failed braid and I would have tested it on my rig, since I am an experience operator. I would have paid for shipping too.
> 
> So at the end of the day, if you were rigging up for a trophy trout trip and you needed new braid, would you rig up with 40g?


My replacement spools are in the mail. The said braid is still on my reel right now and I would not bat an eye if I left for Baffin or EMB right now to wade all day for sows. It held up last week to a bunch of upper slot reds and 20" plus trout without a doubt in my mind that it was compromised to the point I was worried it would break a fish off. I may go in the morning actually. I don't know what happened to your brother's line but it looks like something cut the outer braids and the core stayed intact. Mine is just a little fuzzy and I feel it is wearing prematurely. I fish Laguna rods with recoils. All my braid gets fuzzy and faded after a couple of months and I just flip the spool to get fresh braid but a hand full of trips is too early to see wear IMO.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

shaggydog said:


> I appreciate the info and reviews from you. Some people just gonna hate, just to be hating. Amazing that someone with 2 posts, that evidently hasn't kept up with this site for any amount of time is going to come on and criticize. Not saying you have to have a lot of time here to provide good info, but to come out of nowhere and be so obnoxious is not 2Cool.


Apparently he has two followers on this thread. 
To all of you following this thread I will continue the review as time goes on. I don't need negative nancies getting panties in a wad if they don't like the line. I didn't make anyone buy it and it is a new product so people are curious about it and hopefully we can shed some light on the subject. Hopefully this thread will not get deleted because it was meant to review the line, not cry about it being "hype" and all that and end up in a ******* competition like so many other threads. Looks like some badass shell or a bad guide did that to his and it just got reeled up really loose for a picture and if it keeps breaking at the knot I suspect inferior knots are being tied. I wouldn't run a truck into a tree and then say the truck is a POS on a vehicle review.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Why can't you accept the fact that the line frayed?

Not the guides. I build most of my rods with Fuji SiC guides. They have been checked twice with a cotton swab and once by a friend.

Shell... possibly, but i don't think it was since I was in mud with a topwater or subsurface bait all day.

It was reeled up on itself since I had a fish on.
Any more questions or assumptions that I need to put to bed?

I only put "hype" in the title since you were suggesting that this line had cured cancer. 

Get over yourself.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

And I'm still waiting for a 300 yard spool of 45lb


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

esc said:


> Why can't you accept the fact that the line frayed?
> 
> Not the guides. I build most of my rods with Fuji SiC guides. They have been checked twice with a cotton swab and once by a friend.
> 
> ...


I may give people hell on other threads but most can handle it. I started this thread as a review and positive and negatives are part of a review but the way you approached it was uncalled for. I never claimed it cured cancer, care to pick apart my post and cut and paste anything stating that? 
Get off my thread if all you can add is hype.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have fished the new 45# Fins 40G braid twice now on one of my rod & reel setups. Curado 101D & a Castaway Invicta. 

So far I've caught 12 keeper trout (17-22") & 5 slot reds and the line still is intact with NO FRAYING. 

For whatever that's worth....but if it had frayed I doubt I would have freaked out. Everything man made has the possibility of failing sooner or later. I've gotten bad spools of Power Pro before. 

Contact Fins, and I would bet you quite a few American greenbacks they will replace your line, or your money. Also don't forget to reach back and dig those panties out of yer arse.


----------



## Fonseca (Aug 14, 2010)

On the new fins 40g what color do you recommend. I'm fishing matty n palacios areas


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

I have had nothing but great luck with it. In fact I ordered 6 more spools yesterday. They sent me an email today saying they were back ordered but I really have no complaints with it yet. If it continues to perform this good I'll replace all my windtamer with it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fonseca said:


> On the new fins 40g what color do you recommend. I'm fishing matty n palacios areas


Lots of us will attest that line color only matters to the guy fishing with it. I have used every color but pink and it all catches fish. I use a 4-5' clear mono leader too.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

And here I am assuming pink is your favorite!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, after a spool of braid is broken in they are all a bit more whitish... I'm with mac as long as you don't go with orange, it probably really doesn't matter that much. Use a leader and your good. In the turbid water of Galveston you may not even need a leader most of the year... not all, but most.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

The pink is less visible especially if you tie direct w/o a leader. Either that or green are the only two I'd use w/o a leader as if your bass fishing. The only use for the off the wall hi-viz colors is for a topwater setup, this helps me at the jetties so can I see my line in order not to cross anyone or get in the rocks. My leaders are 2 feet give or take, guess if I made mine 4-5 feet I wouldn't mind a bright color. Fins still don't make the xs in pink!


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

I tried the 65# because i wanted to stay with 8# diameter. Currantly use 30# 832. It is definitely thicker even though it says .011" on the box. I lost quite a bit of line capacity compared to 832. I wish I'd got the 45#. Will see if I can trade 250 yds of 65# for 150 yds of 45# and give it another try.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

cottonpicker said:


> I tried the 65# because i wanted to stay with 8# diameter. Currantly use 30# 832. It is definitely thicker even though it says .011" on the box. I lost quite a bit of line capacity compared to 832. I wish I'd got the 45#. Will see if I can trade 250 yds of 65# for 150 yds of 45# and give it another try.


I got my replacement spool and it is my favorite now. I guess I just got a spool with some bad spots in it. He said not that they have gone through the first run the line will only get better. I recommend the 45. I never knew why people kept buying 30-50# braid over 20. To me the 6# mono diameter is perfect for inshore rods. It does not dig in and is very manageable. I had 30# Suffix832 on one reel and ended up putting it on a bait reel because it felt like rope compared to the 20.
Send FINS an email and see what they will do. He said he personally calls everyone that emails FINS and tries his best to make it right no matter what the issue.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Put me in the negative column on a 300 yd spool of the 45#. I'll touch base with Fins, tell them what it did and send it back to them - kinked, frayed, twisted, just a general mess by the 3rd trip today. Appears there are a few scattered spots on the roll where the 8 overlayed threads are not tight, screws it up big time. Took it off 2 reels when I got home tonight, respooled with 20# wind tamer and 832 for tomorrow. If they want a send me some new to try, I'll stick it back on a reel to try, maybe it will be a better production run. If not, I'm happy with what's been working for years. 


DB


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ddakota said:


> Put me in the negative column on a 300 yd spool of the 45#. I'll touch base with Fins, tell them what it did and send it back to them - kinked, frayed, twisted, just a general mess by the 3rd trip today. Appears there are a few scattered spots on the roll where the 8 overlayed threads are not tight, screws it up big time. Took it off 2 reels when I got home tonight, respooled with 20# wind tamer and 832 for tomorrow. If they want a send me some new to try, I'll stick it back on a reel to try, maybe it will be a better production run. If not, I'm happy with what's been working for years.
> 
> DB


Send an email to them and you will get a phone call.


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

PowerPro, and Fins are made by the same Manufacturer. Seems the end finish is what sets the lines apart. http://spectrafishing.com/

I tried Fins on 2 reels and did not like it. The line floated too much. Never had that issue with PowerPro.

Started using Izorline http://www.izorline.com/ I got some samples at the ICAST show a few years ago, and have used it every since. Stores do not stock it in this area, and you have to buy it from the Mfr. or online retailer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Right_Hook said:


> PowerPro, and Fins are made by the same Manufacturer. Seems the end finish is what sets the lines apart. http://spectrafishing.com/
> 
> I tried Fins on 2 reels and did not like it. The line floated too much. Never had that issue with PowerPro.
> 
> Started using Izorline http://www.izorline.com/ I got some samples at the ICAST show a few years ago, and have used it every since. Stores do not stock it in this area, and you have to buy it from the Mfr. or online retailer.


This thread is a review of FINS 40G, not other lines but thanks for the links.


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This thread is a review of FINS 40G, not other lines but thanks for the links.


Right On...

My review of FINS 40G and any other product by FINS is FINS Product's Suck.

You're Welcome.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Right_Hook said:


> Right On...
> 
> My review of FINS 40G and any other product by FINS is FINS Product's Suck.
> 
> You're Welcome.


That's more like it, much appreciated.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Slightly off subject but I had two brand new rods that were cutting line right after use. Both of them custom rods. Not bashing the rod makers at all bc the truth of the matter is the eye's were fine. What really was cutting the line was from fishing in stiff wind, and mostly throwing topwaters, I had line wrap around the eye several times while reeling in slack line and not noticing the wrap around right away. There is a sharp edge on the very tip of most rod eye's and if wrapped around and reeled across it will fray or cut the line. Went to FTU and grabbed some of tangle free eye's and changed them out myself. They arent 100% tangle proof but my tangles went down at least 80% and I haven't had an line problems since. Not saying ppl dont get bad spools from time to time but this can happen and since it isn't inside of the eye it is easily passed up as the reason why. I use 20lb windtamer and love it with no more fraying issues.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> Slightly off subject but I had two brand new rods that were cutting line right after use. Both of them custom rods. Not bashing the rod makers at all bc the truth of the matter is the eye's were fine. What really was cutting the line was from fishing in stiff wind, and mostly throwing topwaters, I had line wrap around the eye several times while reeling in slack line and not noticing the wrap around right away. There is a sharp edge on the very tip of most rod eye's and if wrapped around and reeled across it will fray or cut the line. Went to FTU and grabbed some of tangle free eye's and changed them out myself. They arent 100% tangle proof but my tangles went down at least 80% and I haven't had an line problems since. Not saying ppl dont get bad spools from time to time but this can happen and since it isn't inside of the eye it is easily passed up as the reason why. I use 20lb windtamer and love it with no more fraying issues.


Valid point. In my case, both rods, UltraMag and Lite, were checked - both good. I have experienced braid wrap on rod tips before. They have never done it to other braids, this spool was not uniform throughout. I fished both rods the next day with new WindTamer and 832 - no problems and tested them on some bruiser reds at the weirs.

DB


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey Mack, thanks for starting this thread and posting up your reviews of this thread. I stopped by the new FTU in Sugarland yesterday and saw that they have a really nice selection of this braid there. I think i'm personally going to hold out just a little bit longer to see if they can get their first run issues sorted out with the line getting fuzzy after a few trips. Like you, i'm out on the water several times a week so I need a line I can depend on to stay up with me when I go fish. If you report back that the replacement spool they sent you performs better, or if someone else can say that they aren't seeing the same issues, I may consider the line ready for use out on the water then.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Guys, the new spool I got is flawless, don't give up on it just yet. Any new product has it's quirks and contacting the manufacturer is the only way they will know how to fix it. If you have issues, email FINS and expect a phone call from the same representative ai spoke with. If you want a spool of other braid AND a new spool to replace the one you bought that was defective they will do that for you like they did me. We are the real field testers.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I tried Fins XS this last weekend, as I was used to using Suffix braid in the 4 strand, and wanted to give a smoother 8 strand braid a try. The Super Smooth dug in on me many times after catching larger fish. The next cast, the line would break off in the reel. I had this happen 3 or 4 times in the same weekend. In contrast, 2 weekends before, I fished the whole weekend in much worse wind, with no backlashes, with Suffix performance braid. I am really interested in hearing what the new line from FINS turns out to be. I'm going to call them about the Super Smooth. It was wound tight, so I wasn't expecting issues. I'll report back, once I get some 40G to try.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Aggieangler said:


> I tried Fins XS this last weekend, as I was used to using Suffix braid in the 4 strand, and wanted to give a smoother 8 strand braid a try. The Super Smooth dug in on me many times after catching larger fish. The next cast, the line would break off in the reel. I had this happen 3 or 4 times in the same weekend. In contrast, 2 weekends before, I fished the whole weekend in much worse wind, with no backlashes, with Suffix performance braid. I am really interested in hearing what the new line from FINS turns out to be. I'm going to call them about the Super Smooth. It was wound tight, so I wasn't expecting issues. I'll report back, once I get some 40G to try.


What size? You have to spool it tight, real tight. I never had any issues with FINS XS and many will attest.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

cottonpicker said:


> I tried the 65# because i wanted to stay with 8# diameter. Currantly use 30# 832. It is definitely thicker even though it says .011" on the box. I lost quite a bit of line capacity compared to 832. I wish I'd got the 45#. Will see if I can trade 250 yds of 65# for 150 yds of 45# and give it another try.


Fins sent me a new spool of 45# and also a sample of 25# to try. The 25# seems to be very close to the 30# 832 I fish with. I am looking forward to giving it a workout soon. I returned the 65# to Fins without them asking for it. Great customer service for sure.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What size? You have to spool it tight, real tight. I never had any issues with FINS XS and many will attest.


It was the 20 lb size, and I'm aware of how tightly you have to spool braid. It was spooled as tight as we spool the Suffix braid. That's why this shocked me. Since we first started using braid 8 years ago, or so, I haven't had this kind of issue. I expected the line to perform as well as my other braid.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Aggieangler said:


> It was the 20 lb size, and I'm aware of how tightly you have to spool braid. It was spooled as tight as we spool the Suffix braid. That's why this shocked me. Since we first started using braid 8 years ago, or so, I haven't had this kind of issue. I expected the line to perform as well as my other braid.


I have fished it two more trips on two reels and no issues.


----------

